# Many Questions for MSP Troopers



## mattymattlynch (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Just a few curiosity questions for members of the MSP. A lot of questions, so beware!

First off, do all of your duty belts have to be in the same configuration? I've noticed that it seems Trooper's duty belts are usually set up the same way. 
Also, what kind of weapons do you carry and it what caliber? 
How do your shifts work with your take home cars? Do you have to come in for roll call or do you just hit the road and get to work? 
How do they determine where your patrol area will be on the Highways? Are you free to roam as you please including local city streets?
What does the Mass State Police plan to do once the CVPI is no more? I know they are replacing the CVPI with some type of Interceptor car, It just won't be the same.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you doing a book report? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The fail is strong in this one.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## mattymattlynch (Jul 10, 2009)

Should I move this to "Whacker Central" ?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

A question for the OP... Are you the same Matt Lynch from Lynnfield that graduated from Westfield State this year ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't see this thread ending well......


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A question or two for the OP. just few, do beware.

How old are you?

Do you masturbate while you ate watching COPS?

Are you getting your money together so that you can purchase an old MSP CVPI one it no more int MSP fleet?

Will you repaint it or will you leave it French And Electric Blue just minus the decals, however leaving the State Police lettering outline on the thunk lid?

Are you in the running for the 81st RTT?

We're you psychologically eliminated from the first, second, or third round of picks for the 80th?

DO YOU KNOW HOW TO USE A SEARCH BUTTON?

Are you out of your freaking mind?

WTF???????

I hate small keyboards and auto correct. Oh the damned typos!!!



niteowl1970 said:


> A question for the OP... Are you the same Matt Lynch from Lynnfield that graduated from Westfield State this year ?


You have info!!!! Do share!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> You have info!!!! Do share!!!


I don't have any info if that's who it is. He just sounds the "on the job at Six Flags" kid but I don't think his name was Matt.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a few questions for Troopers on here..
Do you have to have your right boot on your right foot and your left boot on your left foot or can you switch it up if working nights? When walking into a restaurant or a DD do you always have to wear your garrison cover backwards? What kind of keepers do you use and how big are they? Now that a new class of troopers is about ready to hit the road what do you think they will do with the old Troopers? It just won't be the same.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Inbeforethelock!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

No Troopers here son..move along, In before da lock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

For any of you that have little kids, just have them read the OP in in their 'Little Kid run-on sentence voice'. It's wicked funny.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

5-0 said:


> For any of you that have little kids, just have them read the OP in in their 'Little Kid run-on sentence voice'. It's wicked funny.


It reminded me of the Miley Cyrus talk show skit on SNL. To the OP, so like do you live in your mom's basement and do you like watch the Depahted knowing you will one day be pulled from the academy and put in a secret squirrel unit, and do you smoke a lot of weed, and do you have lots of tactical gear and do you have pictures wearing that stuff while in cool ninjas poses, and do you think anyone here takes your post seriously, and how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

HH, yes!! So like how many stops do you have to do a night and like how often do you use your cuff keys and like how much do you make 1/4TH an hour and like when working in Blue hill can you drop your pants and wear you hat bkwrds and like whos your best Wayland Police friend and like why don't troopers that fly the helicopters wear thoses hats with spinning propellers on top?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Javert said:


> how often do you use your cuff keys


Do you like have one of those fancy ones with the LED light on it that I saw in Galls Catalog ?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I read that your cars are painted "French and electric blue". Do you have to plug the electric blue part into a wall charger so it won't fade? I figured you do because I never see the cars attached to extension cords.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Make sure to ask your parents to use the computer next time, dork.

View attachment 3474


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Poor kid is getting eaten alive!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

And Receiving A


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there a specific brand of MSP underwear for the boot and britches and is it interchangeable with the summer short sleeves?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boats said:


> Is there a specific brand of MSP underwear for the boot and britches and is it interchangeable with the summer short sleeves?


If this kid ever get his hands on those boots, he will be wearing them around the house and not much else.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

IBTL


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous......please, let a mod or admin give it two-in-the-hat.

View attachment 3488


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

View attachment 3489


----------

